# Disney (DIS)



## Taraz (Nov 24, 2013)

Since nobody has started a Disney thread, I guess I'll be the one. 

Disney is down approximately 20% since November of last year, even though they had record profits. 

They have a lot of movies coming up over the next few years:

http://www.techinsider.io/disney-movies-until-2019-2015-8

Their lab is doing cool stuff like this, which will serve them well when/if augmented reality becomes popular:

http://www.techinsider.io/disney-augmented-reality-2015-10
http://www.digitaltrends.com/cool-t...s-find-a-way-to-improve-renderings-of-fabric/
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...creates-smartwatch-knows-object-touching.html

Disney Live could easily give other streaming services a run for their money, given the massive amount of content that Disney owns.

The only downside seems to be ESPN losing subscribers, which isn't really surprising given that cable is dying. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Twixer (Nov 25, 2015)

I own DIS for 5 years and added recently.

It is a unique business, very hard to replicate. 

The way content is delivered has been changing. There is uncertainty on how DIS will adapt to the new environment and that reflects on the price. I believe they have resources and knowledge to adapt successfully. The drop in stock price is significant, because Media Networks (ESPN makes 80%) still generate around 40% of DIS profit. However, the other divisions (Film Studios, Resorts, Consumer Products,...) grow faster and company earnings are getting more diversified. 

Also they earn a lot of money outside of US and high USD have negative impact on their earnings.


----------



## lost in space (Aug 31, 2015)

Twixer said:


> I own DIS for 5 years and added recently.
> 
> It is a unique business, very hard to replicate.


The thing to keep in mind is whether currently it's undervalued, fair valued or over valued. Excessively high valuation can destroy future returns, while low valuations can enhance them. This is true even of super sold blue chip stocks like Coke. Quite interesting that from 95 till about 2010 th stock went basicly sideways, many ups and downs but basically sideways, than the last 3 years it shot up like a rocket, nearly tripling in price. It is definately looking undervalued it tends to trade at a PE ratio of around 22 which is really high for such a large company. Definately a lot of potential for gain if the stock returns to it's norm of 22. Fastgraph is attached


----------



## godblsmnymkr (Jul 15, 2015)

as mentioned above, moat business. continuing to knock out great content and monetizing it in a multitude of different ways. shanghai disney will have something like 300 million people within a short train ride away and its opening in the spring. i recently added to my position.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I like Wynn resorts in this space(i see Wynn operating a adult theme park)
Unlike walt,Steve is still ALive

Your demo's(birth rates)favour Wynn
Make no mistake Wynn and Disney are very similar(just dressed up differently)
From a value point Wynn resorts is beaten down hard vs Dis
I like adult theme parks over parks directed towards children
I think different about things all the time though
my 2 cents
Steve Wynn is a Mastermind when it comes to the resorts aspect!
I been busy lately but looking for a entry in Wynn(a small one.a little more speculative in nature because it is high beta)


----------



## godblsmnymkr (Jul 15, 2015)

any insight to their Macau exposure?


----------



## Taraz (Nov 24, 2013)

donald said:


> I like Wynn resorts in this space(i see Wynn operating a adult theme park)
> Unlike walt,Steve is still ALive
> 
> Your demo's(birth rates)favour Wynn
> ...


Only 20% of Disney's profit is from amusement parks. It's more of a media/merchandising company than an amusement park company. http://www.forbes.com/sites/csylt/2...-2-2-billion-theme-park-profits/#6ca294786a11


----------



## godblsmnymkr (Jul 15, 2015)

Taraz said:


> Only 20% of Disney's profit is from amusement parks. It's more of a media/merchandising company than an amusement park company. http://www.forbes.com/sites/csylt/2...-2-2-billion-theme-park-profits/#6ca294786a11



ya i missed that comparison first time around. besides the amusement parks ( that are immensely popular and profitable. have you seen how much they charge??) there is no comparison.
i see the genius disney business model first hand through my wife who grew up in california and frequented disney land growing up. 
get the kids watching disney movies as kids and get them wanting to go to the theme parks. get them hooked young and you have a customer for life


----------



## bowjon (Feb 24, 2016)

*DIS*

Hi!

I am a daytrader since a few months and Star Wars fan too. 

Before the film was on scene I decided to buy some DIS shares. I hoped I will gain a huge profit so I opened a position like this.

Buy at: 106 
Target at: 115 
Stop at: 102

then I stopped out in the first day of january. 

Is there anyone, who could gain profit from DIS ?


----------

